# Delt pinching pain.



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope I'm right when I say this, but the front deltoid has been giving a pinching pain when I'm doing any kind of a benchpress, or one of those machines where I bring the pads together.

This deltoid is right above my armpit.
I just started working out (3 sessions so far), but 2 years ago I remember right before I stopped working out I had this same pinching pain. How do I solve this?


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2008)

What does your routine look like. You may be impinging a nerve.


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2008)

First up - if you're doing wide-grip pulldowns/chins or upright rows, stop.

Second, are you retracting your scapulae before you press?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> What does your routine look like. You may be impinging a nerve.



Right now, I'm not sure myself. I'm trying to do up to the point of failure, so almost 4-5 sets of 10-12 reps each.

I don't know what the exercises are called. Especially on the machine, so I'm going to look it up tomorrow and let you guys now.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2008)

Built said:


> First up - if you're doing wide-grip pulldowns/chins or upright rows, stop.
> 
> Second, are you retracting your scapulae before you press?



If you mean the machine that does lats and is a wide bar that I need to pulldown by saying 'wide-grip pulldowns', then yes, I remember doing these exercises 2 years ago when I started getting those pains.

No chins, upright rows or anything of that sort.

I have no idea about the scapulae as I'm still new to this. Is pressing when the dumbells come down on the same level as my shoulder or when it's in the air?


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2008)

Chins are great, so are lat pulldowns - especially if you do the pulldowns one arm at a time, using the stirrup attachment - but keep the grip narrower than shoulder, and ix-nay on the upright rows for any of you out there in TV land. They're NOT the only delt/trap exercise (cleans, for example, are WAY better), and they're notorious for causing RC problems. 

When I say "retract your scapulae", I mean before you lift, when you're "in position", before you actually perform the press, try to touch your "wingbones" together. Arch your back, plant your heels, butt on the seat, and press. 

Try a low incline instead of flat; try dumbbells instead of barbell. Go light until you get the stabilizers conditioned, increase by the smallest amount and the instant you feel a twinge, back the hell off. 

Do NOT taunt your rotator cuffs. 

A great movement I've found for pre/rehab is a scapular pushup: go to a "plank" position, don't bend your elbows, and kinda "sink into" your wingbones. Then push them away from your spine. Try these on a non-training days, a few sets of 10 here and there in the day. They help stretch out this area a lot.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 20, 2008)

Built said:


> Chins are great, so are lat pulldowns - especially if you do the pulldowns one arm at a time, using the stirrup attachment - but keep the grip narrower than shoulder, and ix-nay on the upright rows for any of you out there in TV land. They're NOT the only delt/trap exercise (cleans, for example, are WAY better), and they're notorious for causing RC problems.
> 
> When I say "retract your scapulae", I mean before you lift, when you're "in position", before you actually perform the press, try to touch your "wingbones" together. Arch your back, plant your heels, butt on the seat, and press.
> 
> ...



I would really like to thank you, and I am thanking you, but to be honest the terminology you're using is high-flung for me. 

I'm a complete newb, and I do not know the gym lingo. I just used a couple machines here and there, but that's about it. Is there any other way I can understand what you're saying?

Please don't mind me. Thank you.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL - the learning curve is steep as hell, ain't it? 

Re-read this post in six months. I guarantee you it'll seem crystal clear by then. 

Meanwhile, stay the hell off machines. Do you have any particular physical limitations, other than the shoulder twinge?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing at all. I used to have back pain a few years ago, but lately, I haven't felt any.

Other than delt, everything seems perfecto!
So staying off the machines is good, eh? I did the bench press, and I could feel it then too.. what do I do about that?


6months sounds good!


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2008)

I suggest trying, instead of a press machine or even a free barbell, try dumbbell presses for the next little bit, try flat and also try a low incline - I feel more comfortable at a low incline, everyone is a little different. The dumbbells will limit the weight you can push while you build up your stabilizers.

Can you describe your whole workout plan? We may be able to suggest something more appropriate using free weights that will get you to closer to where your goals are.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 20, 2008)

1+ on the free bar for the squats.

i used to do all my leg work on machines and now i almost never use the machines.  when i was using the smith machine for squats it felt like half of what i was fighting was the machine itself, let alone all the weight i was trying to squat.

squats in the squat rack feel so 'right' on your body.  squats on the smith is a pretty unnatural body movement.

and 1+ on the stabilizers - they'll be key when you want to start increasing the weight your pushing/pulling around.

btw, phant.  i joined back in sept, but never really spent time here until february.  there is a learning curve - i went through it - but hang in there and it'll start making sense!


----------

